# المنتدى سيغلق (كذبة ابريل)



## My Rock (31 مارس 2007)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح معكم يا احبتي...​ 
بعد النجاح الرائع الذي شهدناه و ما زلنا نشهده في المنتدى...​ 
الا ان الظروف في بعض الاحيان تحكم...​ 
لذلك لظروف تقنية سيتم اغلاق المنتدى!!!​ 
الادارة تشكر تعب كل واحد فيكم... و مين عارف... يمكن تكون لينا بداية اخرى في مكان و موقع اخر...​ 
صلوا لمنتداكم...​ 
سلام و نعمة




كذبة ابريل....

تعيشوا و تاكلوا غيرها...​


----------



## blackguitar (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق*

*ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هو حصل ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*وهتقفلوا ليه*


*ولا دى كدبه ابريل ولا ايه بالظبط؟؟*


----------



## youssef hachem (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق*

كذبة نيسان  ............الله يسامحكم


----------



## قلم حر (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق*



My Rock قال:


> سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح معكم يا احبتي...​
> 
> 
> بعد النجاح الرائع الذي شهدناه و ما زلنا نشهده في المنتدى...​
> ...


مع أنني توقعت هذا الموضوع منذ أكثر من شهرين :smil13: :smil13: !!
و أعلم الضغوط التي مورست عليك لمنعك من التعاقد مع أي شركه لتطوير السيرفر ....خصوصا أن السيرفر الحالي لم يعد يحتمل ( قاعده البيانات الضخمه أو عدد الزوار المتصفحين ) مما نتج عنه بطء شديد في التصفح و الردود .....حتى أن المنتدى كان يصعب الدخول أليه ( في كثير من المرات ) :a82: :a82: :a82: :a82: !
و تم حجبه مؤخرا في ( الاٍمارات ) :t32: !!
كل ما حاولت أن تتعاقد مع شركه جديده ....يأتيك الرفض (بعد بضعة أيام ) بدون مبرر منطقي !!
------------------------------------
لكن يبقى لي سؤال :
هل من الممكن أن يبقى منتدانا مقروءا فقط ؟؟؟؟
حتى تبقى له فائده لمن يريد الاٍطلاع و زيادة المعرفه .
آملين أن نلتقي قريبا في ظروف لا تطغى فيها الأموال على الكلام الحر !
المهم :
لن ننسى أبدا هذا المنتدى ( البيت الكبير الذي جمعنا ) .
لن ننسى أصدقائنا و أحبائنا أبدا أبدا .
و خلال الأيام القليله القادمه ( التي بقيت لنا هنا ) سأحاول أن أجمع أيميلات أكبر عدد ممكن من الأصدقاء ....حتى نبقى على تواصل .
بارك الرب جميع أحباؤه و مريديه .
-------------------------
أخي الحبيب : ماي روك !
يبقى عزاءك الوحيد :
أنك قدمت كل ما تستطيعه ....بنعمة الرب و توجيهه .​


----------



## علي خطي الحبيب محمد (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق*

النهايه

هو غلق المنتدي ممن قاموا بانشاءه...ريحوا نفسكوا ولا هكر ولا حاجه...انتوا اللي هتفلوه....سبحان مسبب الاسباب!!!


----------



## قلم حر (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق*



youssef hachem قال:


> كذبة نيسان ............الله يسامحكم


كلمة ياريت ,,,,عمرها ما كانت تعمر بيت !!
يا ريت !



blackguitar قال:


> *ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *هو حصل ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *وهتقفلوا ليه*
> 
> ...


تم توضيح السبب .....و يا ريت روك يشرحها بالتفصيل .....أنا لست تقنيا و لا أفهم بشكل جيد بتلك المواضيع .



THE GALILEAN قال:


> يا جماعة انا لا افهم كيف يصل الوضع الى عدم قبول شركات للتعامل مع شخص يريد تشغيل منتدى ؟
> شيئ غريب فعلا
> 
> ليس خبر جميل


الفلوس ( على ما أعتقد ) أو نفوذ بعض الشخصيات ( كما توقع البعض ) !



علي خطي الحبيب محمد قال:


> النهايه
> 
> هو غلق المنتدي ممن قاموا بانشاءه...ريحوا نفسكوا ولا هكر ولا حاجه...انتوا اللي هتفلوه....سبحان مسبب الاسباب!!!


مبسوط ؟؟
أم تتعاطف مع منتدانا ؟؟؟
مهما حصل : الحق يعلو ...... مهما طال زمن الظلم .
والغربال لا يخفي نور الشمس !
و الحوار أفضل طريقه لتبيان الحق ( مهما كانت مبادئك ...مسيحي مسلم بوذي ....... ) .
أخيرا :
وفقنا الخالق لما هو خير لنا .


----------



## youssef hachem (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق*

اخوتي الكرام
اذا كان الموضوع جدي والمر يتعلق بالما فانا مستعد ان اتبرعب 1000 دولار اميركي  وفي الحال.
وشكرا لكم


----------



## youssef hachem (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق*

اخوتي الكرام 
اذا كان الامر جدي ويتعلق بالمال فانا مستعد ان اتبرع ب 1000 دولار اميركي وفي الحال
وشكرا لكم


----------



## Coptic Man (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق*

نأسف لذلك ولكن يشرفنا 

اننا تواجدنا مع كل الاعضاء والمشرفين الافاضل في المنتدي

ومين عارف المستقبل مخبئ لينا ايه

جايز نقدر نعمل منتدي تاني وقتها ابحثوا عن اسم منتدي الكنيسة 

وانشاء الله هتلاقونا

سلام ونعمة​


----------



## candy shop (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق*

يا كوبتك ارجوك لو الموضوع ده كدبه ابريل قول حرام لانى فى قمه الخزن انا اتعودت عليه وعليكوا والمنتدى بقى جزء من حياتى اليوميه الضروريه ولو بجد اتصرقوا علشان خاطر ربنا ارجوك رد عليا بسرعه واشكرااااااااااااااا تعب محبتك 



وكل سنه وكل من فى المنتدى بخير وصحه وسعاده بمناسبه قدوم عيد القيامه   عيد سعيد على الكل يارب


----------



## candy shop (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق*

يا كوبتك ارجوك لو الموضوع ده كدبه ابريل قول حرام لانى فى قمه الخزن انا اتعودت عليه وعليكوا والمنتدى بقى جزء من حياتى اليوميه الضروريه ولو بجد اتصرقوا علشان خاطر ربنا ارجوك رد عليا بسرعه واشكرااااااااااااااا تعب محبتك 



وكل سنه وكل من فى المنتدى بخير وصحه وسعاده بمناسبه قدوم عيد القيامه   عيد سعيد على الكل يارب


----------



## blackguitar (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق*

_دى شكلها كده كدبه ابريل ده اكييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد_


----------



## sofriendly (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
لا اعرف ماذا اقول
رغم مشاركاتي المتواضعة في المنتدى
الا انني اشعر باني احد أفراد اسرة المنتدى
و خبر اغلاق المنتدى ابدا ليس بخبر
و اذا كانت كذبة ابريل فانا لن اتقبلها فهي ليست مزحة ابدا
اتمنى دوام العافية و دوام الصحة و الصلاح لجميع اسرة المنتدى
ودمتم سالمين
اخوكم sofriendly


----------



## ارووجة (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق*

*اتمنى تكون  كزبةةةةةةةةة اول نيسان اتمنىىى*


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق*

انا فعلاً حزين على هذا اكلام 

واتمنى ان يكون الكلام غير صحيح ويستمر المنتدى 

ربنا يبارك المنتدى ويستمر فى خدمة المسيح


----------



## al safer_3 (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق*



sofriendly قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> لا اعرف ماذا اقول
> رغم مشاركاتي المتواضعة في المنتدى
> الا انني اشعر باني احد أفراد اسرة المنتدى
> ...


 
*روح جميلة من مسلم محترم شكرا لك . *

*ما يراه الله صالحا يفعله فالاشياء تعمل معا للخير*


----------



## TURBO-POWER (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق*

ده مش خبر يا ماي روك 
لو الخبر زي ما بقولوا الاخوه كذبة ابريل:ranting:  

هدخل معاك مناظره اين قال المسيح انا الله فاعبدوني  للصبح :t33: 
وما هي المعايير والمقاييس  :a82:


----------



## ميرنا (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق*

لا حراام اللى بيحصل ده انا صحيح مش بدخل كتير اليومين دول لكن على امل انى هدخل زى الاول بس كفايه انى المنتدى موجود لكن يتقفل لااء مينفعش يا روك ومش ممكن الاقى زى الناس ولا الاسره اللى بجد متكامله اللى هنا حاول يا روك علشان خاطر ربنا لو على تقل المنتدى مش مشكله بيجى عليه وقت وبيدخل بسرعه لكن متقفلهوش حراام يتقفل .
قول على اي حاجه نعملها لكن ميتقفلش ​


----------



## mrmr120 (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق*

بجد انا اول معرفت زهلت 
بجد مش معقول مش متخيلة ازاى اقعد على النت 
من غير ماادخل على المنتدى وازاى هكلم اخواتى الاعضاء والمشرفين
جد مش متصورة ان ممكن يوم يتقفل 
ياريت ياجماعة نعمل حاجة بحيث نتقابل فيها مع بعد كلنا
ربنا معاكم​


----------



## Coptic Man (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> يا كوبتك ارجوك لو الموضوع ده كدبه ابريل قول حرام لانى فى قمه الخزن انا اتعودت عليه وعليكوا والمنتدى بقى جزء من حياتى اليوميه الضروريه ولو بجد اتصرقوا علشان خاطر ربنا ارجوك رد عليا بسرعه واشكرااااااااااااااا تعب محبتك
> 
> 
> 
> وكل سنه وكل من فى المنتدى بخير وصحه وسعاده بمناسبه قدوم عيد القيامه عيد سعيد على الكل يارب


 
نعمل ايه يا كاندي

صلي جايز نقدر نلاقي حل

ومش تزعلي 

وكل سنة وانتي طيبة وبالف صحة وسلامة 

الرب معك


----------



## ارووجة (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق*

كوبتك... 
وحياة المسيح  المنتدى هيتئفل والااااااااا دي كزبة اول نيسان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

بجد حرام كده تلعبو باعصابنا


----------



## REDEMPTION (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق*

*+*

سلام ونعمه ..

لا أصدق .... 

هل هذا هو اليوم ؟ .. أحد الشعانين ؟ .. !! .. 

روك .. أرجوا التوضيح أكثر .. فلا يمكنك أن تقول خبر مثل هذا و ينتهى الامر و المطلوب منا قبوله ..

فحتى لو إتفقنا على اللقاء فى مكان آخر .. لن يكفى و لن نشعر بما نشعر به هنا ..

و حتى لو أنشاءنا موقع جديد .. وبنفس الإسم 

صدقونى .. ما يربطنا بهذا المنتدى شىء لا يوصف .. لا أستطيع وصفه ..

أشعر أنه بيت .. فى كل ركن فيه ذكرى .. و حدث .. 

فى كل صفحة أشعر بألفة و راحة تسرى بداخلى .. 

فأنا فى بيتى .. 

لا يمكن أن يتحمل المرء ترك بيته الذى ترعرع فيه و نشئت بينهم صلة عجيبة ..

لا يمكن يا روك .. لا يمكن 

مبدئياً .. و حتى نتغلب على عواطفنا و نُعطى مساحة للعقل ان يعمل فى مثل هذه الظروف .. دعونا نتفق على مكان مؤقت لمناقشة هذا الامر و كيفية التغلب عليه او إيجاد حل بديل .. 

المسيح معكم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق*

لاء طبعآ أزاى يعنى يتقفل

أى دعم مادى مقدور علية و تنقلة لأعلى سيرفر فى العالم المنتدى مش ممكن يتقفل يا روك بليز

شوف أعلى سيرفر فى النت كلة و قولى كام يتكلف و هيوصلك المبلغ كلة المهم ما يتقفلش 

الله يخليك ما تقفلهوش الله يخليك الله يخليك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق*

*روك و مينا عارفين دى لو كانت كذبة أبريل أنا هعمل فيكم أية :ranting: ​*


----------



## ramyghobrial (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق*

كذبة ابريل يافراشة اساليني انا 
علشان من احد تخصصاتي كذبة ابريل 
وانا مطلوب حيا او ميتا من صحابي النهاردة ههههههههههههه اة لو مسكوني 
المهم ياجماعه صدقوني كذبة ابريل


----------



## My Rock (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *روك و مينا عارفين دى لو كانت كذبة أبريل أنا هعمل فيكم أية :ranting: ​*


 

حتعملي ايه يعني؟


خلاص انا بقى ما استحملش حرقة الدم بتاعكم...

الموضوع هو كذبة ابريل.. لا اكثر و لا اقل...


----------



## blackguitar (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق (كذبة ابريل)*

*انا قولت كده من الاول خاااااااااااااااااالص*
*اشوف فيك يوم الله اعلم لونه ايه يا روكروك*


----------



## ارووجة (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق (كذبة ابريل)*

:spor22: 
*ههههههههه  ربنا يسامحكم
هههههههه دلوئتي المسلمين زعلانين اوي*


----------



## Coptic Man (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق (كذبة ابريل)*

هههههههههههههههه

عسل يا روك اعترفت يعني 

طيب نصيحة بقي خد اول طيارة و سافر علي انتركتيكا

علشان تعمل مقلب في الاعضاء الغلابة تاني

ومحدش يزعل يا اخوتي

كانت مزحة بسيطة من اونكل rock

واثبتت الاعضاء بيحبوا ازاي المنتدي

ربنا يبارككم

وكل عام وكلنا اسرة واحدة كبيرة وكل سنة وانتوا طيبين​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق (كذبة ابريل)*

*اة بقى كدا يعنى كذبة ابريل طيب خافوا منى بقى 

لحسن انا لابسة حزام ناسف و هفجر روك و مينا و رامى* :spor22: :t32: :act19:​


----------



## My Rock (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق (كذبة ابريل)*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *اة بقى كدا يعنى كذبة ابريل طيب خافوا منى بقى *​
> 
> 
> *لحسن انا لابسة حزام ناسف و هفجر روك و مينا و رامى* :spor22: :t32: :act19:​


 

*يهون عليكي تفجري المنتدى؟*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق (كذبة ابريل)*

*



			يهون عليكي تفجري المنتدى؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*لاء مش يهون عليا أبدآ ولا أنتوا تهونوا عليا :smil13: 

خلاص بقى ربنا يسامحكم :smil13: *​


----------



## bishoe (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق (كذبة ابريل)*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا حلووووووووووووووووو


----------



## My Rock (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق (كذبة ابريل)*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *لاء مش يهون عليا أبدآ ولا أنتوا تهونوا عليا :smil13: *​
> 
> *خلاص بقى ربنا يسامحكم :smil13: *​


 
*معلش تعيشي و تاكلي غيرها...*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق (كذبة ابريل)*



> *معلش تعيشي و تاكلي غيرها...*



*ماشى يا زعيم *


----------



## expensive (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق (كذبة ابريل)*

*أنا من امبارح شفت الموضوع ..*

*قلت أكيد هاي كذبة ابريل .. بس ما رديت .. يعني حتى ما قدرت أكتب والله ..*

*بس لما شفت الردوود والموضوع إنه طلع مزحة .. ارتحت لانه مستحيل يتسكر على ها المنتدى لانه بالفعل حبيته من كل قلبي ..*

*يعطيكم الف عافية على جهودكم الجبارة في  ها المنتدى العظيم الرائع*
*سلام ونعمة *​


----------



## My Rock (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق (كذبة ابريل)*



أريد أن أتغير قال:


> *أنا من امبارح شفت الموضوع ..*​
> 
> *قلت أكيد هاي كذبة ابريل .. بس ما رديت .. يعني حتى ما قدرت أكتب والله ..*​
> *بس لما شفت الردوود والموضوع إنه طلع مزحة .. ارتحت لانه مستحيل يتسكر على ها المنتدى لانه بالفعل حبيته من كل قلبي ..*​
> ...


 
*معلش.. انا فعلا حز في قلبي حرقة الدم.. بس معلش, انا روك و امون عليكم*

*في مفاجأة حاعلنها بعد شوي,,, تعوض حرقة الدم الي اكلتوها في الموضوع هذا..*


----------



## touta (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق (كذبة ابريل)*

 بجد يا جماعة انا لسه مسجلة  فى الموقع ده امبارح و النهارده لما قريت انه حيتقفل  

مش عارفة اقولكم كنت عايزة اعمل ايه و رايحة اشتكى لماما  

حيقفلوه حيقفلوه الله يسامحكم 

كفاية كده بقى عليكم يلا سلام يا اجمل منتدى


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق (كذبة ابريل)*



> *معلش.. انا فعلا حز في قلبي حرقة الدم.. بس معلش, انا روك و امون عليكم
> 
> في مفاجأة حاعلنها بعد شوي,,, تعوض حرقة الدم الي اكلتوها في الموضوع هذا..*



*يا ربى بجد أطيب و أحن أدمن منك يا روك مالقتش و مش هلاقى

و أحنا فى انتظار المفاجأة على احر من الجمررررررررررررررررررر*​


----------



## mrmr120 (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق (كذبة ابريل)*

وسعوا بقى وسعوا 
انا بقى عايزة ساحة فاضية تكون كبيرة 
علشان همسك مينا ورك هضربهم ضرب 
علشان خلونى اعيط بامانة عيط وحزنت وكنت ساعتها جايبة لبس العيد 
وفرحانة وبفتح لقيت الخبر بامانة مش عارفة اعمل فيكم اية 
ربنا يسمحكم ربنا يسمحكم​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق (كذبة ابريل)*

*مرمورة كل سنة و انتى طيبة و مبروك لبس العيد الجديد

و يا ريت تاخدينى مساعدة ليكى فى الساحة دى لما تتعبى من الضرب تريحى شوية و اضرب مكانك اية رأيك ؟*


----------



## mrmr120 (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق (كذبة ابريل)*

فكرة حلوة يافراشة 
اصل مش هضرب لوحدى 
انا بقى عايزة انتقم شوفو لكم صرفة​


----------



## قلم حر (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق (كذبة ابريل)*

روك .
مينا .
ربنا يسامحكو .
ما تعيدوهاش تاني .
مرمر .
فراشه .
بس تتعبوا ..... اٍبعتولي أشارككم الضرب !


----------



## العجايبي (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق (كذبة ابريل)*

كذبة ابريل


----------



## جاسى (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق (كذبة ابريل)*

كذبه ابريل
هتروحوا النار:beee: ​


----------



## blackguitar (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق (كذبة ابريل)*

*ساحه ضرب *
*ياسلام يا ولاد*
*عز الطلب هو ده المطلوب من زمان *
*شاحه ضرب فميدان عام هههههههههههه*



> كذبه ابريل
> هتروحوا النار:beee:


 
*ده اللى قدرتى عليه جاى على نفسك ليه *
*لازم فيه كلام محترم يترزع*


----------



## mrmr120 (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق (كذبة ابريل)*

يلا بقى كلة يطوح الضرب​


----------



## blackguitar (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق (كذبة ابريل)*

*:spor22: فين النبووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت*​


----------



## My Rock (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق (كذبة ابريل)*

*شكلكم حتاخذوا باند كلكم.. في حد يتجرأ و يقول انه يريد يتعدى على روك؟*


----------



## blackguitar (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق (كذبة ابريل)*

*ايوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اظهر وبان عليك الامان *


*بدأنا  بقى فى استغلال السلطات*
*طيب انا منسحب*


----------



## ابن الفادي (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق (كذبة ابريل)*



My Rock قال:


> سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح معكم يا احبتي...​
> بعد النجاح الرائع الذي شهدناه و ما زلنا نشهده في المنتدى...​
> الا ان الظروف في بعض الاحيان تحكم...​
> لذلك لظروف تقنية سيتم اغلاق المنتدى!!!​
> ...



*مع اني شفت العنوان وانك كاتب انها كذبت ابريل 
الا اني اتعصبت شوية وقلت لازم نشوف الموضوع 
ربما يكون بجد داخل وبقول يارب تكون فعلا كذبة ابريل
مع انها دوعابة الا انها فعلا لها تأثير خطير واعتقد ان 
الكل حصل عنده ماحصل معي .... الله يسامحك يا روك​*


----------



## My Rock (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق (كذبة ابريل)*



blackguitar قال:


> *ايوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اظهر وبان عليك الامان *
> 
> 
> *بدأنا بقى فى استغلال السلطات*
> *طيب انا منسحب*


 
*شاطر يا بلاك,,, احمي نفسك و انسحب... خلي البنات وحدهم الي ينطردوا...*




ابن الفادي قال:


> *مع اني شفت العنوان وانك كاتب انها كذبت ابريل​*
> *الا اني اتعصبت شوية وقلت لازم نشوف الموضوع *
> *ربما يكون بجد داخل وبقول يارب تكون فعلا كذبة ابريل*
> *مع انها دوعابة الا انها فعلا لها تأثير خطير واعتقد ان *
> ...


 

*انت محظوظ يا ابن الفادي, انا ظفت العبارة (كذبة ابريل) بعد يوم من المقلب... يعني الناس الي قرأوا الموضوع في البداية كان بأسم المنتدى سيغلق... بس*

*و عندك الحساب...*

*ما تنسوش موضوع المسامحة *احتفالات الصلب و القيامة (مسابقات و فعاليات)


----------



## Maya (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق (كذبة ابريل)*

*كل عام وشعب يسوع بألف خير و شعانين مبارك على الجميع ...

لقد تأخرت أمس  في الدخول إلى هذا الموضوع حتى المساء أي إلى ما بعد أن تم الإعلان أن قضية إغلاق المنتدى هي " كذبة أبريل " لكن حتى لو لم يتم كشف الأمر فإن الأمر كان واضح بالنسبة لي لأن الإعلان كان مقتضب إلى درجة كبيرة و لم يتم التوضيح الكافي   بالنسبة لقرار مصيري في حياة المنتدى وكذلك فهذا الأسلوب في الإعلان الذي تم إتباعه في الموضوع  ليس من أساليب My Rock  المعتادة في كتابة الإعلانات  وجاء بأسلوب آخر مختلف عنه إضافة  إلى أنه لم يتم التمهيد للموضوع من قبل ولم يتم الحديث بشأنه في المنتديات الخاصة  وأخيراً فنظرة سريعة على التقويم سنعرف أن اليوم هو أول نيسان / أبريل 2007 ،  فبوضع هذه الأمور إلى جانب بعضها سنصل على نتيجة واحدة أن الأمر ليس إلا  كذبة أبريل ..

كذبة أبريل لهذا العام  لم تكن متقنة بالنسبة لي ولم تمر علي  يا أخ My Rock  وتذكر أن هنا في المنتدى من يحلل الشخصية من خلال الكتابة فما بالك من كشف الحقيقة والصدق من الكذبة البريئة  في كتابة شخص عزيز  تعرفه منذ أكثر من عام ؟

على العموم الجانب الطريف في الموضوع هو خيبة أمل المحمديين الذين ظنوا انهم تخلصوا من منتدى الكنيسة وأن إلههم ومحمده قد تدخلا وأوقفا المنتدى بعد أن عجز المجاهدون والهاكرز الخاصين بهم في ذلك ، ولكن محال أن يقف أحد في وجه يسوع وكلمته ونوره الصادق ، وسيبقى منتدى الكنيسة على الدوام منارة تنير الدرب للتائهين وتمزق الظلمة الموحشة في الكون و سيبقى سيف الكلمة الصادق الذي لا يعرف الصدئ ولا التردد ...

المشوار طويل ولن يتوقف و الشجرة ستنمو وتكبر وتزدهر وتأتي بثمار رائعة بإذن رب المجد ...

شعانين مبارك على الجميع ... *


----------



## THE GALILEAN (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق (كذبة ابريل)*

غير ان الموضوع كان وقته في الاول من ابريل مما يفهم انها كذبة ابريل ههههههه
الا ان هناك شيئ آخر ملفت للنظر وهو ان الاخ السمردلي ثاني يوم غير اسمه بعد ان رد على اول مداخلتين على هذا الموضوع قبل ان يتم الافصاح انها كذبة ابريل, ولو انه فعلا سيتم اغلاق المنتدى لما كان الاخ السمردلي غير اسمه فما الحاجة لذلك هههههههههههه

هذا اثباث آخر كان لدي قبل ان يتم الاعلان انها كذبة ابريل


----------



## THE GALILEAN (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق (كذبة ابريل)*

دام المنتدى ودامت الادارة والمشرفين والاعضاء الخادمين جميعا فيه بنعمة الرب يسوع †


----------



## My Rock (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: المنتدى سيغلق (كذبة ابريل)*



Maya قال:


> *كل عام وشعب يسوع بألف خير و شعانين مبارك على الجميع ...*




و انت بألف خير اخت Maya


*



لقد تأخرت أمس في الدخول إلى هذا الموضوع حتى المساء أي إلى ما بعد أن تم الإعلان أن قضية إغلاق المنتدى هي " كذبة أبريل " لكن حتى لو لم يتم كشف الأمر فإن الأمر كان واضح بالنسبة لي لأن الإعلان كان مقتضب إلى درجة كبيرة و لم يتم التوضيح الكافي بالنسبة لقرار مصيري في حياة المنتدى وكذلك فهذا الأسلوب في الإعلان الذي تم إتباعه في الموضوع ليس من أساليب My Rock المعتادة في كتابة الإعلانات وجاء بأسلوب آخر مختلف عنه إضافة إلى أنه لم يتم التمهيد للموضوع من قبل ولم يتم الحديث بشأنه في المنتديات الخاصة وأخيراً فنظرة سريعة على التقويم سنعرف أن اليوم هو أول نيسان / أبريل 2007 ، فبوضع هذه الأمور إلى جانب بعضها سنصل على نتيجة واحدة أن الأمر ليس إلا كذبة أبريل ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
فعلا هي كانت مفضوحة و الي يرجع لتاريخ الموضوع سيجده تاريخه تمام ال 12 بتوقيت الدنمارك (GMT+2) و انا تقصدت اتباع الاسلوب الغامض لسبب معين سأوضحه:

مسألة غلق المنتدى هي كانت مسألة فعلية لوقت قصير جدا لم ينتبه اليه احد و كان بسبب عمل صيانة سريع قصدت تأخيره الى هذا اليوم, ليكون الموضوع بعيد عن اي كذب, سواء ان كانت بيضاء ام خضراء...

و انا ذكرت انه لاسباب تقنية, و كانت فعلا تقنية اي لصيانة المنتدى

*



كذبة أبريل لهذا العام لم تكن متقنة بالنسبة لي ولم تمر علي يا أخ My Rock وتذكر أن هنا في المنتدى من يحلل الشخصية من خلال الكتابة فما بالك من كشف الحقيقة والصدق من الكذبة البريئة في كتابة شخص عزيز تعرفه منذ أكثر من عام ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
يبقى نحاول السنة الي جاية...

*



على العموم الجانب الطريف في الموضوع هو خيبة أمل المحمديين الذين ظنوا انهم تخلصوا من منتدى الكنيسة وأن إلههم ومحمده قد تدخلا وأوقفا المنتدى بعد أن عجز المجاهدون والهاكرز الخاصين بهم في ذلك ، ولكن محال أن يقف أحد في وجه يسوع وكلمته ونوره الصادق ، وسيبقى منتدى الكنيسة على الدوام منارة تنير الدرب للتائهين وتمزق الظلمة الموحشة في الكون و سيبقى سيف الكلمة الصادق الذي لا يعرف الصدئ ولا التردد ...

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
الطريف في الموضوع ايضا ان الهكرز المسلم اوقف اي محاولة فاشلة لضرب الموقع... الظاهر صدقوا الموضوع عن جد...

بس بمشيئة الرب و بصلواتكم  سيبقى منتدى الكنيسة المنتدى الام و القائد في هذه المسيرة المقدسة الطويلة

سلام و نعمة


----------

